# buying benq v2210



## noob (May 3, 2011)

will reach Lamington in 1hr n buying benq v2210 

I don't care about hdmi 



is this a good choice considering that dell is out of stock n has led bleeding issues


----------



## khmadhu (May 3, 2011)

yes at that price this monitor is good..  I am having this..  it will cost Rs 8.5k net


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> yes at that price this monitor is good..  I am having this..  it will cost Rs 8.5k net



how good is this monitor compared to dell in my signature? 

what's your experience when watching movies, how is the colour reproduction n image quality?


----------



## khmadhu (May 3, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> how good is this monitor compared to dell in my signature?
> 
> what's your experience when watching movies, how is the colour reproduction n image quality?



buying a monitor in 1hr  and u r posting this now!!, u should have posted at-least 3 days back.

I think dell they might have fixed that issue and released new version.. 'L'

check out  my post (permanent link below) .. i have posted the screenshots of Benq V2210 monitor..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-260.html#post1381610


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> buying a monitor in 1hr  and u r posting this now!!, u should have posted at-least 3 days back.
> 
> check out  my post (permanent link below) .. i have posted the screenshots of that monitor..
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-260.html#post1381610



m not asking for images. asking your view on color reproduction n image quality. also watching hd movies.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2011)

Thread moved to the Monitors section.


----------



## khmadhu (May 3, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> m not asking for images. asking your view on color reproduction n image quality. also watching hd movies.



from my experience, 
color reproduction is good, if u can see the last screenshot of my post, u will get an idea.
that's why I suggested that link to u. 

if u r delivering True HD Video(without compressed) as input, then definitely it looks great.

the only difference I noticed from Dell ST2220L  is  it has Dynamic  Contrast Ratio: 8,000,000:1,  benq has  5,000,000:1.   .


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

thanks. purchased V2210


----------

